# African Mahogany Telecaster body



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Made this one today,start to finish.Sorry a little blury.Pic's dont do it justice.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The more I see of your guitars, the more I want to make one. Then I figure I better go practice with the Strat that I already have :blink:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Hmm...*

I think you'r on to something! :smile:


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Gary, you've been holdin' out on us. Yer an arteest!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Sweeeet!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought that guitars were hollow inside. How do you go from that solid (or is it being solid an optical illusion) body to one that is hollow?

George


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice.

Am a student of guitar building........but have no interest in building one....huh?Just think its too cool when someone who plays also can and does,build it.The industry side of Guitar building simply fascinates?Also,neck engineering intrigue's me........its the flexure(Traditional archery guy here),or maybe better stated,controlled flex.BW


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> The more I see of your guitars, the more I want to make one. Then I figure I better go practice with the Strat that I already have :blink:



+1 I have two that are getting neglected while I build things in the workshop.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Gary,
These guitar bodies are really cool, you madman you. Did you make a template for these? They all look so precise. Nice job.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Once again Gary, you have produced another winner. Fantastic job. I love the wood. Awesome stuff.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lookin' good.


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I thought that guitars were hollow inside. How do you go from that solid (or is it being solid an optical illusion) body to one that is hollow?
> 
> George


Actually electric guitars aren't hollow.


----------



## loosebolt (Feb 2, 2011)

looks very nice! did you use a cnc router?


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

Another nice guitar. When can we see one with the finish/paint done on it?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Snook ,I dont finish them.There is a market out there that buys them unfinished then they buy all the parts and make their own.Kinda like their project.

Loosebolt, no cnc.One at a time.

Nope,I dont play a guitar but its a piece of wood and I can make one from a drawing.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I thought that guitars were hollow inside. How do you go from that solid (or is it being solid an optical illusion) body to one that is hollow?
> 
> George



Itchy is building a solid body electric guitar. An acoustic hollow body electric, is made by putting a lot of pieces together. Then there are semi-hollow acoustics and electrics. 

Great job, Itchy!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

egeorge1 said:


> Actually electric guitars aren't hollow.



I have a Fender 12 string electric/acoustic with built in graphic equalizer. They can be hollow or solid body.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok so perhaps a dumb question but are you routing out the bodies first and then cutting the shape? Or do you just have one helluva steady hand? Or is there something else I'm missing with regards to getting those precise routs? Thanks!


----------



## U8dust (Feb 4, 2011)

Templates, templates, templates.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Like anything that you want to make a quantity on,Make good fixtures and templates.They are only gonna be as good as your preperations.


----------



## Elias Graves (Mar 14, 2011)

That's gonna make someone a nice tele!

EG


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've got the CAD/Gcode for a tele, I thought about altering it and making an f-body. Very nice work though, I might have to get off my keester and make one of these. I have always wanted to build my dad a guitar.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> I thought that guitars were hollow inside. How do you go from that solid (or is it being solid an optical illusion) body to one that is hollow?
> 
> George


George, some guitars are hollow inside. Most electric guitars, however, are not hollow. Basically if you want to do that, you core out the body and skin it with a different top. I have a couple I did that with in the thread here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/couple-works-progress-11625/

Neither of mine are true "hollow body" guitars though, which usually have an arched top instead of a flat top and sport a couple of other features (often a tailpiece) that my guitars don't.



Itchy, another fine example of your work. Hope it sells quickly. You figure you're making a decent profit off these or basically just supporting your habit at this point?


----------

